# Jeff's rub



## wiremonkey (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok, I bought Jeff's Smoking Meat cook book and don't see the recipe for Jeff's rub that I keep reading about here. Is there another name for it in the book or is it another rub recipe. I don't want anyone to tell me the recipe I just don't want to buy the recipe and find out I already had it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 30, 2014)

wiremonkey said:


> Ok, I bought Jeff's Smoking Meat cook book and don't see the recipe for Jeff's rub that I keep reading about here. Is there another name for it in the book or is it another rub recipe. I don't want anyone to tell me the recipe I just don't want to buy the recipe and find out I already had it. Thanks for the help.



From my understanding it is not in the book.... I bought it here on the site, then it's e-mailed to you !


----------



## mchar69 (Mar 30, 2014)

Not in the book.


----------



## wiremonkey (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok, thank you guys. I will be ordering the recipe then, as it seems to be a fan favorite.


----------

